# Sony Cybershot HX50



## TommyB (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone else seen this yet? 

Sony Cybershot HX50 Camera First Look Preview Video - YouTube

It's apparently the smallest digital camera with a 30x optical zoom on it and is going to be released soon, opinions?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 26, 2013)

still probably a piece of junk.


----------

